# my Viner Pro Team Dedacciai EOM16.5 steel



## TrailSeer (Aug 25, 2004)

my Viner Pro Team Dedacciai EOM16.5 steel, purchased from http://www.gvhbikes.com/ with 2003 Chorus (& Centaur) ERGO 10spd gruppo, Proton wheels.  rides well.


----------



## scary in spandex (May 10, 2005)

Hey, so, I know this is an ancient post to be replying to now, but I'm looking at buying a Viner from GVH and wanted to talk to people that have done the same. How is your bike? Why did you go with GVH? What do you know about GVH and about Viner? Anything anyone knows would be appreciated...


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

*we've bought 2 from GVH*



scary in spandex said:


> Hey, so, I know this is an ancient post to be replying to now, but I'm looking at buying a Viner from GVH and wanted to talk to people that have done the same. How is your bike? Why did you go with GVH? What do you know about GVH and about Viner? Anything anyone knows would be appreciated...


The first one, well, it suffered a rather tragic garage accident... frame #2 is doing quite well and has done lots of long rides (70 being the max). My wife is quite happy with the frame comfort for the long rides. She also does triathlons (w/aero bars added) and some road races (short distances). It has served her very well and has loved the performance of both frames. GVH is a great company to work with, and the passing of Gary was very difficult for those of us that dealt with him. His right hand man took over the business and it is back running at the same level of customer service and support that Gary based this company off of. If you're thinking about a Viner, give them a call. I highly recommend them and would probably purchase other bikes through them, but since she gets a team discount at a LBS, we've been dealing with them.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Viner is popular in northern Italy*

They are quite popular in northern Italy. In fact, here in Verona there is a shop that solely carries Viner as their road model.


----------

